# IH 74 Series Service Manual



## Jinx01 (Oct 8, 2015)

I have just uploaded a Service manual for IH 454/474/475/574/674/2400/2500 tractors. It is a 12 part manual and did have some excellent info especially on the hydraulics. However, I bought this manual hoping to get electrical diagrams for a 475model. It did have general info but no diagrams showing detailed wiring. I was hoping to get all the warning lights and gauges working on the old darling. Has anyone got any detailed wiring diagrams that I could use to re-wire the dash?


----------



## Stu1 (Nov 13, 2016)

Hi Jinx01 where did you download your manual from? If it's in PDF format would it be possible you could send me s copy please as I've just bought a 674 that requires some tlc along wiv a couple issues sorting out. Having never worked on any proper tractors before its all new to me so any help with a manual would be great. 
Ideally I would love to have both operators & workshop manuals for this tractor 
Thanks Stu


----------



## Jinx01 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi Stu1 - I uploaded the manual to this forum site. Look in the Manual section and you should be able to download it - good luck


----------

